# Update on kitty



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

My friend has decided to take the black and white cat.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG YAY! Great job Shainax, that was so nice of you to help the little guy!

BTW, I like your signature. Being different is what makes us well, AMAZING!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay!!! :blueyay:

I'm so glad to hear this.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

So glad to hear that!!
let us know how hes doing.


----------

